# Deathwing: Problems with Dark Eldar



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

The army that I play second most often is Dark Eldar. It's a fairly standard build (lots of Venoms and Lance shots) but with a ton of Shard Nets on everything that can carry them. 

As I play pretty CC oriented Deathwing (1 CF, 4 TH/SS) these guys are ripping me apart. I have tried getting to their transport before they can get too close but DE vehicles are so insanely fast. 

Any tips on how to deal with these guys?


----------



## Ragewind (Aug 3, 2008)

Cyclone Missiles should handle their vehicles, obviously if your opponent prefers to rush you with CC troops then Prioritize his transports, otherwise Ravagers are the first to go.

(The below is same for Venoms)
The max amount of troop raiders he can take is 6, so you want at least 6 units that can fire Missiles or Las-Cannons (auto cannons can work), this will allow you to handle the output. If you can fit in more, then do so, since he will knock off 1-2 shots from those cover saves. Even with a Nightsheild they cannot hide from 48' weapons and still be effective towards you.

After that Heavy Flamers will ruin his day, actually any flamers will work, since it will wound them on a 2 or 3, and nothing gets a armor save. This will allow you to keep from having to beat a cover save.

If you don't want to get close to him mass storm bolter fire should handle each troop that disembarked. Frag Missiles from those Cyclone Missiles will work just as well in place of a Storm Bolter or equivalent.

EDIT: If you tell me what you have I can help you be a bit more optimized towards him while still being a all comers list for everything else.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Technically, Autocannons are better, not 'can work' lol.

Basically, use Cyclones to nail as many of his vessels a turn as possible. Since you still have 3++, ignore the Ravagers until the Troop threat is dealt with.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Essentially running a CC list against DE won't work as they're infinitely more manouverable and their initiative means your TH won't have time to hit half the time. Therefore, run a shooty list and take down those transports:

Belial w/ TH/SS - 130
Deathwing w/ 4x SB/PF SB/PW/CML - 235
Deathwing w/ 4x SB/PF SB/PW/CML - 235
Deathwing w/ 4x SB/PF SB/PW/CML - 235
Deathwing w/ 4x SB/PF SB/PW/CML - 235
Deathwing w/ 4x SB/PF PW/AC - 245
Deathwing w/ 4x SB/PF PW/AC - 245
1500ish


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Krak Missiles and Autocannons are the way to go against DE, I think, but the one point I'll make in addition to this is that you have to kill those Wyches before they get into CC. If you blow their transport they'll probably die, but if it's immobilised or wrecked then you gotta get rid of them fast. In CC they're just a nightmare with their 4+ Invulnerables, but T3 6+ armour is as fragile as you get without being a Grot.

Midnight


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

The true threat to your units will be the venoms. They will force you to put a lot of saves on your terminators. As a veteran DE player I can attest to this, the venoms are the units that will allow me to really hurt your termy squads, and maybe kill the special models (like the cyclone) in each unit due to the number of wounds and wound allocation. 

The shardinet wyches are also a pain. But its only the agonizer that will be doing any damage, if you get a good round of rolling the terminators will end those wyches.


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. It seems as if I would have to alter my list quite a bit.

I just recently added two Predators in - those hopefully will help quite a bit. 

It's just absolutely amazing at how fast that little army is and how bad everyone being torn down to a single attack each can hurt my army.

The worst part is, even if I solve the problem with the Shard Nets I'm still looking at so much massed fire from Venoms.

Right now I have 6 Terminators with CF/SB, 18 with TH/SS, and 6 with CML TH/SS. Also two Heavy Bolter/Autocannon Predators and three MM/TML Landspeeders.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah Wyches w/ shardnets and Venoms is a nasty combo.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Thats a good number of models there. Take all 6 squads and then the preds> if you can switch out the HB's for lascannons. And keep the typhoons, they are awesome... 

also, dont spread out and don't deeps strike. Deploy as much as you can on your baseline (keep objectives in mind) and then move as a blob shooting as you go. Use the speeders to bait/contest. 

Use one main unit as a screen, preferably Belial and his apothercary squad they can soak up a lot of venom fire. 

Cheers!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

No, DA pay a lot more points for Lascannon Sponsons than they ought, I wouldn't bother. HBs can still damage AV10 in an emergency, and it makes them much better for mowing down Wyches that ARE de-meched.


----------



## Ragewind (Aug 3, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> Technically, Autocannons are better, not 'can work' lol.
> 
> Basically, use Cyclones to nail as many of his vessels a turn as possible. Since you still have 3++, ignore the Ravagers until the Troop threat is dealt with.


I suppose its more of a preference really

A Cyclone Missile needs a 2+ to do something to the Raider/Ravager at 48 inches with two shots.

A Autocannon needs a *3+* to do something to the Raider/Ravager at 48 inches with two shots.

Preference really


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

No, better than a Lascannon. Not a Cyclone, obviously that's better.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Actually, its 2+ for a rocket to glance a raider, and 3+ for a ravager. Yes, the HB's can be better but I really like the lascannons, if they hit its almost a guaranteed raider kill barring cover/flicker. 

As a DA player you have to stick to your guns and pull through till the end, with this army I would expect to have only a few models left at the end of the game but to win nonetheless.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

No, if they hit it's just under 50% of a kill. Granted, they'll almost always Penetrate, but they still only kill on a 4+.


----------

